# Nick Calathes wants to start NBA career



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Nick Calathes has had discussions with the Mavericks this week indicating that he wants to play in the NBA, a team source said.
> 
> Europehoops.net reported earlier this week that Calathes, a 2009 second-round pick, intended to report to the Mavs in time to play for their summer league team. However, the source said Wednesday that Calathes, whose three-year contract with the Greek team Panathinaikos has expired, continued to be heavily recruited by European teams.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/mavericks/post/_/id/4689875/source-nick-calathes-wants-to-start-nba-career


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't really like storing players overseas, they almost never come back and make an impact. Don't know who this guy is or what he'd bring, and he was drafted 3 years ago.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

kbdullah said:


> I don't really like storing players overseas, they almost never come back and make an impact. Don't know who this guy is or what he'd bring, and he was drafted 3 years ago.


Not athletic at all, not much of a shooter, can't play much defense but he's very crafty, a good floor general and good passer. Good size too.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Really loved his game in high school/at florida based on what I saw... a gifted passer with great vision. Crafty player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crafty in this case means you hope his intangibles make up for a lack of talent.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

mostly a lack of athleticism and size/strength.


----------



## NzaMcDza (Jun 10, 2012)

LOVED Calathes when he was at FL - He isn't athletic but the man is a winner and I think he could do well in the NBA, he is a great passer.


----------

